# VW Beetle "Wheels" and "Tires" Thread



## Lucky Lager (Nov 5, 2013)

Need a reference thread for all after market and tire and wheel swaps for the Beetle. 

I think this thread will help greatly for those shopping a certain look and help find the right specs the first time.


Moderators please delete if it already exists - (I couldn't find it)


Post up pics of your new (or swapped) wheels and/or tires, include the following information 

-Name Brand and Model Name
-Part#
-Size (diameter and width)
-Offset
-Weight (Per wheel - tireless)
-Color or finish (as listed by manufacturer)
-Where you obtained them
-and Price (if you want)

ALSO - List any hiccups or issues with your set up - i.e.: rubbing, requires fender rolling etc.


Tires-
-Brand and measurements

Id post first but I still have the stockers - I am searching for new wheels now.

My current -


----------



## Lucky Lager (Nov 5, 2013)

Ok I will start this thread.

Ive always been a black wheel person so a change up was due. Weather has been horrible so better pics will eventually get posted. 

Hope this thread will become useful to those on a wheel hunt.

1. VMR V705
2. Size: 18x8
3. Offset 45
4. Bore 57.1
5. Gun Metal Gray
6. Ordered from VMR at Pyspeed
7. $699
8. My whip is a 2012 TURBO
9. Used the Bridgestone tires that came with car 235/45/18 EL400 model
10. Weight - right at 30lbs per wheel 

The OEM center caps fit - the lug nut caps DO NOT - purchasing new/nice lug nuts


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Lucky Lager said:


> Ok I will start this thread.
> 
> Ive always been a black wheel person so a change up was due. Weather has been horrible so better pics will eventually get posted.
> 
> ...


Those are a nice looking motorsport style wheel. Definitely would recommend some spacers to push them out a bit. :thumbup:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

-VMR 710's
-Part#
-20" x 245
-35
-Matte Black
-VMR HQ

Zero issues with rolling etc, and their on SoloWerks Coil Overs


Tires-
Toyo T1 Sports 245/35/20


----------



## Lucky Lager (Nov 5, 2013)

What Lug Nuts did you use?


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

I think you should also include the weight of each wheel in the posting. Wheel weight and tire weight have a very pronounced effect on handling, even if your just trying to look good versus improve your handling


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Chrisho said:


> I think you should also include the weight of each wheel in the posting. Wheel weight and tire weight have a very pronounced effect on handling, even if your just trying to look good versus improve your handling


Sure, I track my cars all the time, the 710's weigh 28lbs, which at 20" is less than the stock wheels while providing a wider traction patch for improved acceleration and handling. Next week we'll try something a bit lighter, say barely 20lbs a wheel, those'll be my stock track wheels. Either option, again, still providing less weight and imho better looks than the stockers .


----------



## Lucky Lager (Nov 5, 2013)

Chrisho said:


> I think you should also include the weight of each wheel in the posting. Wheel weight and tire weight have a very pronounced effect on handling, even if your just trying to look good versus improve your handling


Good point - updating now.


----------



## Lucky Lager (Nov 5, 2013)

VWNDAHS said:


> Sure, I track my cars all the time, the 710's weigh 28lbs, which at 20" is less than the stock wheels while providing a wider traction patch for improved acceleration and handling. Next week we'll try something a bit lighter, say barely 20lbs a wheel, those'll be my stock track wheels. Either option, again, still providing less weight and imho better looks than the stockers .


What was your choice for lug nuts on your set up?


----------

